# Tire came off the rim



## cheifoshkosh (Apr 10, 2005)

I was just finishing a 30 mi ride when the tire bead slipped off the rim.I could feel and see the tire was off the rim before the tube blew. I hadn't hit anything just before that point.The tire has 600 mi on it without any problems. I had checked the air pressure before I left.Is this tire bad? The tire is a maxxis Re-Fuse.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Not sure what to tell you. Some rims have more aggressive hooked beads than others and some tires are tighter as well. Sounds like you don't have a good combination there. Tire pressure comes into play as well - high pressure will contribute to the problem.

This is a timely thread since I had the same thing happen to me with a Continental 3000 on some Performance Titan wheels last week. In my case the tire popped off after about 2 miles - fortunately after a stop. Changed the tube since the old one popped, and the tire quickly started to squirm off the rim again. Dropped the tire pressure to reseat the tire, aired up again paying attention to not put too much air in, and did my ride without incident. Can't say I have a whole lot of confidence in those tires/wheel together at this point though. The Titans are basically new so I don't have much experience with them. Maybe the rims are flexi when inflated to 115psi which is where I normally set them. At any rate, I'm going to slam on some Hutchinson tires I have which have a much more aggressive bead on them so as to hedge my bet. Having a tire pop off a clincher is very disconcerting and I don't want to ever have to deal with it again.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow, scary


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Not good*



cheifoshkosh said:


> I was just finishing a 30 mi ride when the tire bead slipped off the rim.I could feel and see the tire was off the rim before the tube blew. I hadn't hit anything just before that point.The tire has 600 mi on it without any problems. I had checked the air pressure before I left.Is this tire bad? The tire is a maxxis Re-Fuse.


what rims do you have just out of curiosity?

Stu


----------



## cheifoshkosh (Apr 10, 2005)

shimanoWH-R550


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

*User Error*

Tires won't do this unless they are not seated properly. Even a tight fitting tire can be blown off a rim when the tire is mounted such that the bead overlaps the tube. 

A simple case of user error. Y'all screwed the pooch.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

well of course it's bad, it's a refuse tire


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Tire bead clinch*



ethebull said:


> Tires won't do this unless they are not seated properly. Even a tight fitting tire can be blown off a rim when the tire is mounted such that the bead overlaps the tube.
> 
> A simple case of user error. Y'all screwed the pooch.


This is absolutely true. And conversely, even the loosest fitting tire will stay on the rim if the bead is properly seated under the rim "hook". As a demonstration, try taking a kevlar bead (folding) tire and cut the bead in several places around the tire, install the tire with a tube, inflate and ride.

I've done this test by cutting the beads on either side at 8 equally spaced intervals (the cuts 45 degrees apart). With so many cuts in the bead, the tire can literally "flop" onto and off the bead with the tube deflated. But once the bead is located properly and the tube inflated to "clinch" the bead in place, I've ridden around on this same tire, doing shapr turns and bunny hops, and the tire stays in place.

It is possible that a tire may have an improperly formed bead or a rim sidewall might have a incorrectly designed "hook", but in today's age this seems quite unlikely. The most common cause for an inflated tire coming off a rim is improper installation.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Setting a record*



Mark McM said:


> This is absolutely true. And conversely, even the loosest fitting tire will stay on the rim if the bead is properly seated under the rim "hook". As a demonstration, try taking a kevlar bead (folding) tire and cut the bead in several places around the tire, install the tire with a tube, inflate and ride.
> 
> I've done this test by cutting the beads on either side at 8 equally spaced intervals (the cuts 45 degrees apart). With so many cuts in the bead, the tire can literally "flop" onto and off the bead with the tube deflated. But once the bead is located properly and the tube inflated to "clinch" the bead in place, I've ridden around on this same tire, doing shapr turns and bunny hops, and the tire stays in place.
> 
> It is possible that a tire may have an improperly formed bead or a rim sidewall might have a incorrectly designed "hook", but in today's age this seems quite unlikely. The most common cause for an inflated tire coming off a rim is improper installation.


I agree completely. The amazing thing here is: "The tire has 600 mi on it without any problems." If that means that the tire has been mounted on the rim and ridden for 600 miles before it blew off the rim, then this is likely the all time record for such phenomenon. I'm thinking something like recent rim damage. That is, of course, if the OP isn't saying that "The tire has 600 mi on it without any problems" and I just remounted it before the ride.


----------



## cheifoshkosh (Apr 10, 2005)

I replaced the tube in this tire and pumped it up to 120 psi and rode it for about 100 mi. This tire has a low spot on it you can feel at that pressure. I had been riding at 110 psi and the low spot was not noticeable to me. I have looked the sidewalls over and the mold marks look very evenly spaced over the rim. I feel this tire was poorly made. I have bad luck with tires on my road bike. The Hutchinson top speed that came on the bike got a split vertical to the rim. The shop told me that it was something I did but replaced the tire. I still think it was a bad tire.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I hate to say it, but --

what's the common denominator here, buddy?


----------



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

I've had trouble with Maxxis tires popping off of rims (assume that I know how to mount a tire and it doesn't happen that often- and that I have enough experience with maxxis tires to make this generalization). It is usually a due to lack of QC at maxxis. Check your tire and see if the bead looks to be messed up, frayed/bulged, etc. The easiest thing to say is user error, but it's best to check before you re-use the same tire and it happens again.


----------

